# Nashville, looking for game



## rkwoodard (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey,
  I am looking to join a group/game.  Preferably 3.5 or C&C.  Looking to play about once a month.  Married, kid, 9-5 type job, so gaming time is pretty valuable, but once I make a commitment, I do keep it.
  I am specifically in Smyrna TN just outside of Nashville.

Thanks
RK
Richard


----------

